# objekte automatisch freistellen in cs2!?



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

gibt es eine möglichkeit das ps eine auswahl automatisch transformiert?
(plug in,script,oä...)


also von allen vier seiten zum mittelpunkt des bildes geht und beim ersten farbigen pixel anhält?!

oder eine andere möglichkeit mit der ich automatisch das objekt was auf einem leuchttisch fotografiert wurde freistellen kann!?

zauberstab wäre zu ungenau,lasso und pfadwerkzeug sind zu zeitaufwendig.

wäre über hilfe dankbar..

hab mal ein objekt angehängt...sowas soll automatisch freigestellt werden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. September 2006)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de, lieber ph0en1xs.

Bevor ich Deine Frage beantworte, möchte ich Dich auf die hier gängige Netiquette hinweisen,
bei der es u.a. wichtig ist, seine Sätze gemäß der deutschen Rechtschreibung in Groß-
oder Kleinbuchstaben zu "verzieren". Ich bitte Dich, diese Regeln in Zukunft einzuhalten.

Zu Deiner Frage: Du könntest das auch bequem über den Farbbereich auswählen lösen.
Auswahl => Farbbereich auswählen
Dies in eine Aktion gepackt sollte schnell zu einem vernünftigen Resultat führen.

Gruß


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

OK..werd ich machen..

Also danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!
(schreibe deshalb meistens klein,weils schneller geht )

Habe das mit dem Farbbereich auswählen versucht,hat aber nicht den gewünschten Effekt.
Da auch auf den Münzen Highligts vorhanden sind werden die natürlich mit ausgewählt.
Ich weiss,weiss bleibt weiss (wie witzig) und wird eh nicht gedruckt aber ich möchte dass so wenig von der Bildinformation der Münze verloren geht wie nur möglich.
Ach ja:die Münzen sollen in einem Katalog gedruckt werden,deshalb!

Mit Auswahl transformieren ist nichts möglich?!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. September 2006)

> Habe das mit dem Farbbereich auswählen versucht,hat aber nicht den gewünschten Effekt.
> Da auch auf den Münzen Highligts vorhanden sind werden die natürlich mit ausgewählt.


Dann veränder mal ein wenig den Toleranzbereich. 


> Ach ja:die Münzen sollen in einem Katalog gedruckt werden,deshalb!


Wenn es sich um einen Katalog oder ähnlich hochwertige Print-Produkte handelt,
würde ich auf jeden Fall abraten, automatisiert Retuschearbeiten ablaufen zu lassen.
Auch wenn es viel Arbeit ist, aber Du und der Kunde wird es im Endeffekt danken.
Keiner möchte minderwertige Ware kaufen und die Zeit, qualitativ hochwertige Produkte
abzuliefern, sollte man sich da einfach nehmen.


> Mit Auswahl transformieren ist nichts möglich?!


Welche Auswahl willst Du denn transformieren?


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Also es gibt Doch die Möglichkeit eine Kreisauswahl zu erstellen.
Wenn diese Kreisauswahl von links,rechts,oben und unten auf den Bildmittelpunkt zulaufen würde, und beim ersten farbigen pixel auf der jeweiligebn Seite stoppen würde hätte ich eine recht gute Kreisauswahl.Da die münzen unterschiedlich gross sind kann ich ja keine Maske erstellen.Es müsste was dynamisches sein was sich an das Bild/Objektgrösse anpasst.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. September 2006)

Ohne Scripten wird das nicht gehen.


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Bin auch nicht total verzweifelt.

Ist jetzt der 5. Katalog.Mit jeweils 7000-1000 Bildern.

Habe mir die Zeit bis jetzt immer genommen.Aber über eine gewisse Arbeitsoptimierung
ist man doch immer dankbar  .

Habe das bis jetzt immer über "Zauberstab-Auswahl" und "Maskierungsmodus" zum verfeinern der Auswahl gelöst um frei zu stellen.

Geht, aber man bekommt irgendwann ne Meise.


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Hab auch ans Scripten gedacht,aber damit kenn ich mich nicht aus.
Wo kann ich da fündig werden?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. September 2006)

Wir haben in unserer Tutorialsektion zwei sehr gute Tutorials, 
die gerade das Thema ausführlich behandeln:


Scripten mit Photoshop – Teil 1, Der Einstieg
Scripten mit Photoshop – Teil 2, Das Script (Aufbauend auf Teil1)
Grundlegende Einführung

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Danke.
Häng mich da mal rein.

Grüsse...


----------

